# New Stellplatz near Cochem



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

There appears to be a fairly new Stellplatz at Ernst, a couple of miles from Cochem on the Mosel. BordAtlas and icampsites report one at the winery, which is very nice. But next door is one in a large grass field run by a resturant

Both cost €8 per night including electric, water and dumping (info in BordAtlas is wrong!).

Camping in Cochem is not encouraged with signs saying no overnight stays so Ernst is a good alternative and these Stellplatz can be warmly recommended. They are very popular - as I write we are the only English MH amongst about 70 mainly German ones!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Can you post the GPS Co-Ordance of the Stellplatz please so I can put it in our Boad Atlas. We were on one stellplatz in July this year and we were the only English with over 150 other vans. It seems to us most Brits do not use aires and even less use Stellplatz. They are all scared they are going to get robed gassed raped and pillaged.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This looks like it:

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.142605&lon=7.231853&z=18.1&r=0&src=msl

Lat: 50.142605 Lon 7.231853

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We stayed on that one in early June. We aren't scared of stellplatz despite our run in with the stellplatz murderer shortly after in the black forest (see blog)


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

The Ernst wineary Stellplatz is in BordAtlas (with GPS) but the price is wrong (maybe the new one forced it to lower its price?)

The 'new' one is literally next door by the large restaurant and uses the same exit off the main road but it is poorly signposted - you could easily not know it was there.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> This looks like it:
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.142605&lon=7.231853&z=18.1&r=0&src=msl
> 
> ...


I think that one is the Vineyard as we looked at it for the first night after we left the Dusseldorf Show, but decided to get nearer to Trier before finding somewhere to stop.

http://g.co/maps/4j7ux


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Tried that one a couple of years ago, terrible slope to most pitches, soon left.

tony


----------

